# Blooper - or why a tripod COULD help, indeed!



## LaFoto (Mar 5, 2004)

So this was my last year's attempt to "catch the atmosphere" - which any flash would certainly have destroyed, but my needing to breathe and my continuing heartbeat ( :shock: ) damaged this photo, too! :?


----------



## Dew (Mar 5, 2004)

:?  ... that sucks .. i would use a tripod in any dim light ... the hubby is the only brave soul i know to go out at night shooting without a tripod  :shock:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 7, 2004)

Well, there was that Halloween Party one that I did the same way (flash off, hand held) and it worked... must have been my excitement about Father Christmas having arrived shortly before with this one then...
But in general it is, of course, a lot better and safer to use a tripod with any dim light. If only mine hadn't fallen down and if only that one thing hadn't broken off.... I still need to tell my sis... was her birthday present to me a couple of years ago.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 7, 2004)

looks like you may have had a bit to much gl&uuml;wein!


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 7, 2004)

In some respects it does "capture the atmosphere" and the slight blurring gives it an interesting quality.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 7, 2004)

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> In some respects it does "capture the atmosphere" and the slight blurring gives it an interesting quality.



I agree.  This is the kind of color photography I like.  I like the impressionist look from low shutter speed, hand held photography.

I think it just needs a bit of the black cropped off the right side.


----------

